# Coaster SS Corbett



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi All.
Can anyone help out with info on a small coaster,Corbett which I believe was sunk in the Mersey after hitting a mine circa 1941?
I think there may have been 1 survivor from 9.Apparently 2 of the crew hailed from Annalong but I have no other details.
I would like to get the casualty list and some background for this man and hopefully some of you can help.
Thanks everyone,
Mac.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Coaster S.S. Corbet*

Morning Mac,
Buteman ON 128285 468g 183n 160.0ft x 25.6ft x 11.3ft
C 2Cy 18" x 40" - 27" 98Rhp by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow.
06. 1909-Completed by Scott & Son, Bowling #216 for J. Kennedy & Sons, Glasgow
1915-Sold to Alexander King Ltd, Belfast. Re CORBET
03.05.1941-Mined & sunk, 2 cables from Herculaneum Dock entrance River Mersey, o.v. Garston - Belfast, coal.

Ted.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning again Mac,
Captain was John McIntyre Teare, buried in Greenland Cemetery, Larne.
Chief Eng was Samuel Caddell, noted on war memorial Newcastle Co Down
Ted.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Mac, seaman W. Hill is noted on the Newcastle memorial not the Chief Eng Samuel Caddell.
Ted


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Mac,

Here is the casualty list for CORBET: 

CADDELL, Samuel SS CORBET BELFAST 03/05/1941 MERCHANT NAVY
DEVITT, John SS CORBET BELFAST 03/05/1941 MERCHANT NAVY
HILL, William SS CORBET BELFAST 03/05/1941 MERCHANT NAVY
HILL, Alexander SS CORBET BELFAST 03/05/1941 MERCHANT NAVY
MAWHINNEY, James SS CORBET BELFAST 03/05/1941 MERCHANT NAVY
MCNEILLY, David SS CORBET BELFAST 03/05/1941 MERCHANT NAVY
MCSEVENEY, Hugh SS CORBET BELFAST 03/05/1941 MERCHANT NAVY
TEARE, John McIntyre SS CORBET BELFAST 03/05/1941 MERCHANT NAVY

William Hill and Alexander Hill were the two from Annalong.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Mac,
Attached Survivors Report.

regards
Roger


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Coaster SS Corbet*

Hi Folks,
Sorry I haven't responded earlier but I was very busy with a lot of other things.Thank you lads for giving me such a comprehensive picture and especially Ted for his commitment.You lads always come through,pity that Chris Tarrant has quit!!!
Now another question.A mate of mine bought a ships bell at an auction in Belfast and was hoping to get some info on it.The bell is engraved Bone Fide 1988.Nothing else is known about this vessel so anything would be a bonus.
Thanks everyone once again,keep up the good work.
Let us remember,lest we forget
MAC.


----------



## jhcous (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Mac
This may be a long shot. There was a Kilkeel fishing boat called Bona Fide built in 1968 in the Netherlands and registered in Newry. Length 25 meters, gross tonnage 104, registered to S& R Donnan Seafoods Ltd Whitehaven. May have been decommissioned and broken up under E.C. rules. A query to a Facebook page called "A Day in the Life of Kilkeel Harbour" might get you more info.
JHC


----------

